

Termbin - bramgg
http://termbin.com/

======
vortico
Just wondering, is the owner related to the manager of the server software
behind it?
[https://github.com/solusipse/fiche](https://github.com/solusipse/fiche)

Is there a size limit of pastes? I actually prefer hard limits for some web
services since it shows that the project is sustainable in the long term.

I also like the trend of using low level TCP tools like netcat to interact
with web services, since it forces them to use the "trivial protocol" over TCP
and avoids installing random API-specific software on your machine.

~~~
bramgg
> Just wondering, is the owner related to the manager of the server software
> behind it?
> [https://github.com/solusipse/fiche](https://github.com/solusipse/fiche)

I have no affiliation with Termbin/Fiche, but yes I believe it's the same
person.

> Is there a size limit of pastes?

I don't know, but it says that pastes are deleted after a month.

